# Recycling plastic bottles. Very cool!



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I found this video on an unusual way to recycle plastic bottles. It is Russian so you may have to use the English subtitles. This guy makes a tool that enables you to make plastic strapping.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQeeJEpBYsg#t=59


----------



## medicme (Oct 13, 2013)

That is a great idea. On the youtube screen following was also a video to heat shrink plastic bottles around glass jars. This could be valuable to sanitize water in the sun and the plastic would help to give the jar a longer life. Good project for the older children.


----------



## dan500 (Nov 1, 2014)

This is a great video. Thanks for sharing


----------

